# Creepy organ music downloads?



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Yes! The organist is finished! Well, I still need to dress him lol
But now I need to find some creepy organ music to have him play.
I am totally uneducated when it comes to classical and organ music. Especially organ music that could be used for halloween.
So any help with names of titles to download or where I can download would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks in advance,
MsMeeple


----------



## theedwin (Sep 25, 2008)

there is a song out there called "organ grinder". It is not the Marilyn Manson version. I think (and am most certain) that is a 60's version.

I used to have it before I reformatted my computer, yet I have to find it again. 

If anyone has the 60's version of the "Organ Grinder" let me know!

E


----------



## WickedBB70 (Aug 23, 2007)

Hello!

I'm at the office right now (don't tell my boss  ) but if I remember well, last year I purchased an album that was called Creepy Organs for Halloween. I bought it from iTunes for $9.99 CDN... on there was the famous Tocatta, which, in my opinion, is THE organ song to have... The album had 12-13 tracks, so that's less than a dollar per song... Not bad.... 

Here's a link I found on Amazon
Amazon.com: Creepy Organs for Halloween: Creepy Organs for Halloween: Music

Hope this helps!


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Here's what I did for organ music at our funeral-themed party several years ago. I downloaded several midi files of classic rock songs (Hotel California was one, I remember). I also downloaded a simple midi editor. I then loaded each song, removed all but the lead track, changed that one's instrument to "church organ", slowed it down a bit, and saved it as a new file. You should have seen the looks on people's faces as they heard the music playing softly in the background and recognized it as The Eagles!


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

I was looking for something too and found this:

Organ-ic - Free Music Downloads - MP3 Downloads - Download.com Music

may or may not be helpful


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Thanks for the ideas and suggestions everyone. I'll check out the site and maybe even download a midi editor 
Dark Lord also sent me some mp3's via email.


----------



## gmacted (Aug 16, 2005)

MsMeeple,

I have a great organ music clip I'm sure you will like. I'll send it tonight.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

and then you will dress your skelly and give us a treat. a video clip of this prop in action. i have been waiting for this. yeah


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

Available from iTunes:

• J.S. Bach, _Tocatta and Fugue in D Minor_. The classic horror organ music.

• Henri Mulet, _Thou Art the Rock_, from _Esquisses Byzantines_.

• Philip Glass, _Koyaanisqatsi_, from _Koyaanisqatsi_.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

gmacted said:


> MsMeeple,
> 
> I have a great organ music clip I'm sure you will like. I'll send it tonight.


Thanks! They arrived in my inbox this morning!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

hallorenescene said:


> and then you will dress your skelly and give us a treat. a video clip of this prop in action. i have been waiting for this. yeah


You'll have to be a bit more patient. The robe with hood that I made for him looks ridiculous. Gonna try to find one online from England to buy. Can't make a video of a naked organist....or can I? lol

MsM


----------



## gmacted (Aug 16, 2005)

MsMeeple said:


> Thanks! They arrived in my inbox this morning!


I can't wait to see the video. I was on you web site last night and your props are amazing!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

MsMeeple said:


> You'll have to be a bit more patient. The robe with hood that I made for him looks ridiculous. Gonna try to find one online from England to buy. Can't make a video of a naked organist....or can I? lol
> 
> MsM


A naked skelly playing the pinano.......... now that'll get some bones rattl'in.. 
i guess as long as he's over 21 it's ok.......course not sure about if Larry will permit Bucky nudity on here.......LOL


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

gmacted said:


> I can't wait to see the video. I was on you web site last night and your props are amazing!


Thanks! I still need to finish some prop sections of the page but that will have to wait till after halloween. Nice to know that someone visits it haha

MsM


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Dark lord said:


> A naked skelly playing the pinano.......... now that'll get some bones rattl'in..
> i guess as long as he's over 21 it's ok.......course not sure about if Larry will permit Bucky nudity on here.......LOL


Problem is...he's not a skelly but a metal frame lol
2 week delivery time from England 
Guess I"ll have to work on my sewing skills.

MsM


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

MsMeeple said:


> Problem is...he's not a skelly but a metal frame lol
> 2 week delivery time from England
> Guess I"ll have to work on my sewing skills.
> 
> MsM


WAIT....that does give me an idea. I do have a bucky. Just not too sure how hard it would be to set the 3axis minus 1 skull on his bones and have it be secure. Hmmmm will have to have a better look at bucky's neck.

MsM


----------



## gmacted (Aug 16, 2005)

MsMeeple said:


> WAIT....that does give me an idea. I do have a bucky. Just not too sure how hard it would be to set the 3axis minus 1 skull on his bones and have it be secure. Hmmmm will have to have a better look at bucky's neck.
> 
> MsM


MsM,

See post #1376 of the 3-axis skull thread. I posted some pictures of how I mounted my 3-axis skull to a bucky body.

BTW did you resolve the jerkyness in your 3-axis skull? If so, what was the cause?


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

gmacted said:


> MsM,
> 
> See post #1376 of the 3-axis skull thread. I posted some pictures of how I mounted my 3-axis skull to a bucky body.
> 
> BTW did you resolve the jerkyness in your 3-axis skull? If so, what was the cause?


It wasn't so much that it was jerky but that it was possessed lol Sometimes it worked and sometimes it didnt. AND sometimes it worked when it wasn't even supposed to. Pieter thinks its the power to the card. He's checking to see if there's a loose connection and is going to try a different power source instead of the battery.

Two week delivery time from the UK for the costume. We did find a gladitor costume here at a store in the Netherlands. 25euros for that stupid piece of nylon! But it seemed easier than trying to hook the skull up to the bucky (thanks for the thread link) so we bought it. This is how he ended up looking. I want to try to get the whole scene set up this weekend to see how it looks and what needs to be done to make it better before the party.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Look'in good & grim !!


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

Try this website - it's awesome.

Freeplay Music, Broadcast Production Music Library, Free and Mp3 Music Downloads, See Usage Terms.

Have fun!


Leigh Clements
The Mystery Maiden
Shot In The Dark Mysteries.com


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

no complaints from me. that guy looks wicked in a sinister grin sort of way. i like the sleeves. the two tones catch your eye and you notice those boney hands. carry on.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Well we set him up tonight in order to play around with the lighting and also see what he needs in order to 'creep' him up a bit. I'm the worst when it comes to lighting and creeping. But at least by setting it up tonight and playing around with it, we have 2 weeks to make it better. But not a bad start. Here are a couple of pics. Turned off the carport lights but forgot to turn off the garden lights. Duhhh.




























Tomorrow we plan on hooking up all the power supplies and let him play! If all goes smoothly, will post a video of him in action.

MsM


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i gotta see what you can do to make that better. i can't imagine


----------



## WickedBB70 (Aug 23, 2007)

Very impresive! Great job!!


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

Ms meeple that organ turned out very nice and the grim organist too.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Thanks!
There's not much room on top of the organ now so the candelabra that I bought to use on it is too big....well not too big but just doesnt looks right. Need to think of another solution. Maybe one of those old fashioned candle holders that a forum member made from a saucer. Geesh I hope I can find that thread again. The mirror we bought was also too big. You couldnt see the organist's face in it. So, back to looking for mirrors again.
Pieter's moved on to making an entry for our carport. That's why the patio in the background looks a mess. He's cutting out the wood there.
Oh what I wouldn't give for a big yard and garage!

MsM


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

a witch from canada said:


> Ms meeple that organ turned out very nice and the grim organist too.


Hey witchie, 

Do you have your organ 'creeped' out already? Post a pic so I can steal some ideas haha
Oh and did you find your platter?

MsM


----------

